

ESPN.com Requiring Facebook Login From July 17 - amac
http://www.reddit.com/r/sports/comments/1i3ld5/effective_july_17th_all_comments_for_espncom/

======
amac
Guess it's their property right. But is this a good thing for the web if more
and more sites go down this road?

I don't think the web was built on these foundations, nor should it's future
be either.

